# future home to new goats. Is it ready?



## crittertipper (Nov 22, 2010)

I am trying to make sure the home for my future goats is ready. I have 1 acre of pasture (planted last fall with dryland pasture mix) avaliable, i am planning on introducing 5 boys to this plot. Is this enough land? I have installed 1 (one) 140' radius irrigation cannon w/ flexable extention hose to irrigate the pasture. One concern I have is that my irrigation pond is in this acre and I was worried that it might need fenced off (dangerous plants (cattails?)) the banks are very gradual and I hope pose no threat if left unfenced! I have consturcted a 42" tall woven wire fence with 2 top strands of barbed wire w/ an additional hot wire along the top and a hot wire at ground level on the outside (K-9's) total heigth 5'. 

Now for housing, what should I use to house 5 boys and some extra feed? As most of you know what I have done cost both my arms and 1/2 of one leg. I need sugestions! I was thinking a single slope pole barn type structure 20x10 with half of the the structure dedicated to feed storage. Is a 10x10 covered area large enough for 5 boys?

By the way I need to pick my boys up some time in early June, nothing like being short on time.

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow. That's great. I don't know about if it's ready for goats, but if I pick up my 6th one, I may need a place to stay while my wife gets used to the idea. ;-)


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd say you are just about ready. A shelter with twice the body size of each goat that is going to use it would work as a minimum size I'd say. 10ft by 10ft sounds big enough to me. We had about that size with four bucks, two wethers and a ram sleeping in it. For their feed, make sure it is very secure. Putting the feed in old freezers allows you to have the goats in a lockable feed area for extra space when you are not in there, and keeps the mice away. (they also like to sleep on the freezers)
All the best with your goats when you get them.  
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> I have 1 acre of pasture (planted last fall with dryland pasture mix) avaliable, i am planning on introducing 5 boys to this plot. Is this enough land?


I am thinking you will probably have to suppliment with hay.
I may be wrong But feel that 5 adult goats will over graze an
acre of pasture. But I suppose that also depends on how established the grass is and how fast it grows.

Pond wise. MOST goats are not really fond of water. I am thinking 
the majority will stay out of the water unless that is the only thing
to eat. As with most animals (humans included) They are going to eat the convenient food first.


----------

